# Question about speaker specs



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope I'm explaining this well enough;

I am aware of SPL specs, but I'm actually looking for something more specific.

Lets say we had 2 speakers, one with an SPL of 90, and one with 87. The difference though, is, the 90 is inaudible 20 degrees off axis, and the 87 is 87 clear out to 135 degrees left and right and up and down.

If I am trying to put sound in a large auditorium, and I have some budget issues on getting a large enough amplifier, I think I want the 87 SPL speaker because even with it being 3 dB lower than the 90, I am still getting WAY more acoustic horsepower out of it.

I've read speaker reviews, and sometimes you get a comment about wide dispersion and tweeter beaming' but it is pretty much a shot in the dark about comparing some speakers for overall net efficiency.

I would assume the PA speakers the local wedding and graduation DJ guy uses are better in this regard than the home theater JBLs I have in my house, but how much better? And as for fidelity in surround, I think I like the JBLs better. Am I asking for too much ?

Any recommendations? Does the THX certification process detail this? Any real world experience with notable success or failure in a system with this speaker criteria in mind ??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try AVSforum ... there are so many reviews and professionals ...


----------

